# What to look for in Thailand?



## OaknestHill (Jan 14, 2014)

I got curry cravings last night and I haven't got this Asian cooking thing down yet. So I booked a ticket to Thailand. Now my question is, if there is anything worth looking for and purchasing there, kitchen and cooking related, to bring back home? Anything in particular that you recommend, that is best aquired in Thailand. It can be hardware, materials, spices you name it!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 14, 2014)

A former collegue of mine attended a cooking school there for a week and he is saying he loved it , there are lot of schools doing this , if you are interested let me know


----------



## OaknestHill (Jan 14, 2014)

Sure that would be real interesting. I know there's a lot of these but some input on what to look for would be great!


----------



## Pcol2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

I got a huge bag of saffron a few year back for about a dollar. Not the excellent stuff you would get from Spain but it did the job nicely. I also like Thai honey


----------



## Sambal (Jan 14, 2014)

Go for some cooking classes. They are quite easy to find. One remarkable one in Bangkok is by a woman called Poo. Kid you not! The school is Helping Hands Thai Cooking School. She even has a book published titled 'Cooking with Poo'.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sambal said:


> Go for some cooking classes. They are quite easy to find. One remarkable one in Bangkok is by a woman called Poo. Kid you not! The school is Helping Hands Thai Cooking School. She even has a book published titled 'Cooking with Poo'.



If there isn't some "post of the week" award, I feel like it should be created just to nominate this post. Awesome.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 14, 2014)

some girls are boys...seriously. heheh

best trip ever. i loved it so much..i went twice. second time, the protestors closed the airport and i got trapped there for an extra week..hiding in a hotel. the gov, paid the tab, but it sucked. the mood just wasnt there.

i'll go back someday.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 14, 2014)

Thailand is on my bucket list, along with most countries in Asia. The food and culture are just too good to pass up, from what I hear.


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 14, 2014)

Amboyna Burl, Xylay figured Afzelia and other unusual wood.


----------



## Sambal (Jan 14, 2014)

Just in case you've not been following the news in Bangkok, you should be aware that there are massive protests going on and it looks like the situation will escalate. Some years ago protests shut down the airport for weeks so no one could get in or out by air. 8 people have been killed so far in the current situation. 

"some girls are boys"
Yeah, they're called ladyboys. Some are so beautiful they'll turn your head!

Coming from a Swedish winter you might like to consider going to an island. There are many fantastic islands off Thailand. The smaller, less popular ones are better in my opinion. Emerald green sea, snorkelling, simple cottage 25 metres from the waves, great seafood right by the beach from a stall set up by the fisherman with the day's catch, cheap beers, . . . What more do you want?

The north of Thailand is also great. Last year I was in a small town called Pai that I'd like to go back to again.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 14, 2014)

Sambal said:


> Just in case you've not been following the news in Bangkok, you should be aware that there are massive protests going on and it looks like the situation will escalate. Some years ago protests shut down the airport for weeks so no one could get in or out by air. 8 people have been killed so far in the current situation.
> 
> .



people are dyying..wow.

i was at that airport closure thing. while i never felt in danger, running around the streets was not gonna happen. i was traveling in a group..we became friends. it was weird feeling as we trickled away. my wife and i, and a girl from london were the last to leave. 

we had to fly out of some military airport. man, was insanity. i got a seat..and we couldnt leave that seat..if you got up, you were screwed..you had to sit on the trashy ground. my wife and i took shifts sitting. we sat at that airport for about 10 hours..no food, no real water. we packed in water..so we survived..the bathroom? geesh..they parked buses nearby and you had to go in an use the toilets on the buses..they were so gross.

the pics and memories were awesome..but believe me..when i saw my flight attendents..and they looked me up and let my wife and i on the plane..it was awesome. landing in taiwan..i ordered up beer and the best damn bowl of noodles in my entire life. it was epic.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 14, 2014)

Mil personnel here are cautioned about visiting Thailand. I would imagine you'd be ok if you stayed in the tourist zones though. 
A lot of people I've talked with say Taiwan is a better destination.


----------



## Nmko (Jan 15, 2014)

Pcol2000 said:


> I got a huge bag of saffron a few year back for about a dollar. Not the excellent stuff you would get from Spain but it did the job nicely. I also like Thai honey



Chances are that huge bag of "saffron" is really colored processed corn husk... 1 strand of safron comes from a group of 3 stigmas per flower with each plant only growing a max of 3 flowers. They are hand picked thus resulting such high product cost. average figures show a kilo requires 110,000-170,000 flowers with prices between US$1100-$11000 per kg. Obviously dependent on quantity... 0.06 ounces sells for US$16.26.... 

My family's restaurant is named after the spice and we use ALOT of it... I've had a few people ask me about it and describe how they purchased a "huge bag" of it only to be disappointed when i inform them... If you want the real deal to be honest, I've used many and in terms of vividness, depth of flavor, and aromatics the best is the Iranian... They are the largest global producer and followed in second by greece ( who were the original pioneers of its usage ) which happens to be almost as good. 

Back on topic now... 

Go to a cooking school and take a good camera.


----------



## OaknestHill (Jan 15, 2014)

Sambal said:


> 1.Go for some cooking classes. They are quite easy to find. One remarkable one in Bangkok is by a woman called Poo. Kid you not! The school is Helping Hands Thai Cooking School. She even has a book published titled 'Cooking with Poo'.
> 
> 2.Amboyna Burl, Xylay figured Afzelia and other unusual wood.
> 
> ...



1. "Cooking with poo"- Classic! I will look for some cooking classes. After all the food is the main reason i wanted to go.

2. I will keep my eyes open!

3. I've heard a lot about it of course but it had been quiet for while in my news feed. I actually didn't even think about that when I booked the ticket. Luckily for us we'll be touching down in Krabi. Hopefully it'll be less chaotic and relatively safe if we don't stray to far from the tourist zones as someone mentioned. I read about the Bangkok shut down from two days ago and though I'm not informed enough in any political matter I really wish Thailand and it's people all the best.

4.What you say seems convincing. I wrote down the Iranian saffron and thanks for the tip!

Any other spices part from curry that you would look for?


----------



## Pcol2000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I really like the bugs the street vendors sell off of the carts. The big grasshoppers and hissing cockroaches are great. 

I'm kind of bummed about the saffron. I thought it was a score. I really enjoy just walking through the markets and seeing all the exotic fruits vegetables. 

Are you going to try durian?


----------



## OaknestHill (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know, should I?


----------



## cclin (Jan 15, 2014)

buy some Edible Bird's Nest or try "bird's nest salty/sweet soup"


----------



## OaknestHill (Jan 15, 2014)

Now that's something I didn't know about at all, seems really interesting though. Is it any good?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 15, 2014)

Buy a CCK rhino knife for $5!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 15, 2014)

Adam's apples... Some of the ladyboys (Kathoey) can be quit convincing


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 15, 2014)

A friend of my brother was a helicopter mechanic that went to Thailand.
When he was getting into a cab at the airport he was approached by a beautiful young lady.
She got into the cab to go with him to the hotel.
There was a bit of fondling and such during the cab ride.
He told a wild story of things getting a bit frantic.
For a reason I won't go into, he grabbed her by the hair and it was a wig that came off.
It was a guy!!!!


----------



## OaknestHill (Jan 15, 2014)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Buy a CCK rhino knife for $5!



Tell me more please.


----------



## gic (Jan 15, 2014)

That seems really an amazing price since i just paid about $40 for one at CCK's shop in hong kong


----------



## KimBronnum (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh please, somebody get pics.of "Cooking With Poo". If its really out there


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe this?


----------



## Sambal (Jan 16, 2014)

KimBronnum said:


> Oh please, somebody get pics.of "Cooking With Poo". If its really out there




Yes it's real. I have a signed copy of the book. 

Published by UNOH (Urban Neighbours of Hope)

[email protected]


I haven't met Poo nor do I have anything to do with UNOH but my son's magazine gave them some publicity and he gave me a copy of the wonderfully titled 'Cooking With Poo'. The book covers some of the basic Thai dishes.

If you're looking for a cooking school that's a bit shi-shi I remember walking past a swish place that's a restaurant as well as a cooking school called The Blue Elephant last year. Not eaten there so I can't add more to this.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 16, 2014)

OaknestHill said:


> Tell me more please.


My chef was there a few years ago and bought a CCK rhino horn butchers knife for $5. I wish he would have bough a box of them because I would have bought them all from him. He said he was on his honeymoon, I said he was on crack. (If youre reading this, love you chef!)


Sambal said:


> Yes it's real. I have a signed copy of the book.
> 
> Published by UNOH (Urban Neighbours of Hope)
> 
> ...



I havent looked at the link yet, but if theres a cooking with poo book buy button at the end of it, you already know Im getting one for me and one for a friend.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 16, 2014)

i've taken two cooking classes in my life. the first one was in Thailand..and i resisted. my wife wanted to and i didnt. ended up i had the best time ever. my thai class was in Krabi. super nice lady. i learned a lot. i still want one of those big wooden mortal/pestle things. at the time, i was only carrying a backpack, and i had no room.

the second class was in Hanoi. super fun. i had an open mind from the get go (this time). we got to hit a local open-air market to buy mystery food, and took it back to cook it. super good use of an entire day. never did find a rice paddy rat to cook


----------



## Robert (Jan 19, 2014)

If you go to Bangkok do not forget to go to pratunam market,and there is a very good foodmarket in Chinatown also.In chiang mai there are very good cooking classes,the best one is a little bit outside town,in mai rim but in town you have many too.Near tapei gate is an interresting market where you can find food too pots and pans ,and everything else like spices.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 19, 2014)

I never saw any CCK cleavers there. Everything seemed to be Thai made. Kiwi being the most common but I prefer the P&N brand cleavers. They might be what you are calling "rhino cleavers" the point forms kind of a horn. Still using a couple I brought home. Chai Mai is great for cooking classes.


----------



## Sambal (Jan 19, 2014)

The most interesting market in Bangkok for me is Chatuchak. It's very large and you can spend most of a day there, getting lost several times and not see all of it. All sorts of stuff available there including food although I didn't see any knives. For knives I'd recommend going to Chinatown (one of the most authentic and probably the largest Chinatown in the world, unlike the chop sui versions in the West).


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 19, 2014)

There was a wet market across the street from Chatuchak that I bought my first P&N cleaver at. Also bought one in the Chinatown as well as several in Chiang Mai.


----------



## gic (Jan 20, 2014)

kom kom knives, the up scale version of Kiwi brand should be incredibly cheap and are a great buy even at the US price, can't imagine what they would go for in thailand


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 20, 2014)

Actually, I found Kom Kom and Kiwi knives being around the same price as they are in a Portland Oregon Thai grocery. Maybe I didn't barter enough.


----------

